

Helium + balloons = serious problems - boombasket
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-12/11/christmas-lectures-vs-helium-balloons

======
michh
Some good reading on the subject of a possible Helium shortage:
[http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/13757/is-
there-a...](http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/13757/is-there-a-
worldwide-helium-shortage)

~~~
boombasket
that is some good reading. thanks

